# Fedora 3 auf Raid 1 instalieren



## DrLoBoChAoS (6. Februar 2005)

Moin,

 Hab folgendes problem 

 Ich hab 2x250Gb Maxtor SATA platten (7Y250M0) im raid 1 auf einem Silicon Image SIL3112 kontroler (onboard auf meinem Asus A7V8x-Delux) am laufen 
 und wolte von windows auf Fedora 3 umsteigen
 windows soll weiterhin laufen 5GB system (NTFS) 50GB daten (FAT32) sind eingerichtet
 bei der fedora instalation kommt immer:

 Loading Sil_SATA............Disable IRQ 11 

 und da hängter sich auch auf und das wahrs

 jemand nen tipp?


----------

